# Anybody know the correct way to convert KW to CFH nat gas generator



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ave heard varying methods giving different pipe sizing


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I don't have the multipliers on my truck but the 100kw when doing the math will have a .1389 multiplier so if you were to look at say a 20 kw and using this multiplier it should add up. Try it with a few know numbers.


----------

